# Canon U.S.A. Announces Seven New PIXMA Wireless Inkjet All-In-One Printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2015)

```
<em>New features include improved initial set-up time, direct printing from Instagram and new ink formula</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August, 18, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced enhanced printers for its PIXMA printer line: the PIXMA MG7720, the PIXMA MG6800 series and the MG5700 series of Wireless1 Inkjet All-in-One (AIO) printers. Ideal for high-quality photo and document printing and creative applications, each model can connect to wireless networks easier than in the past for quick printing from the Canon PRINT Inkjet/SELPHY2application with compatible mobile and tablet devices. Catering to the wants and needs of the everyday user, each model can also be used to create additional copies and scan important documents for archiving purposes as well. All of the printers utilize new genuine Canon inks, which provide deeper blacks and more vivid reds in photos for easy printing at home, and provide more visual impact for printing documents on plain paper than previous models.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>To further expand upon the usability and effectiveness of the Canon PRINT Inkjet/SELPHY application and PIXMA Cloud Link3, new features include the ability to print images directly from any Instagram4 feed, so special moments can live beyond the screen. In addition, Canon Easy-PhotoPrint+5 and Creative Park web applications can be accessed from compatible smartphones and tablets to share and edit individual photos using cloud technology as well. Also, documents can be printed from SlideShare and users can send scanned documents directly to OneNote®6.</p>
<p>Improving upon initial setup time as compared to predecessors, users can install the printer drivers approximately 30 percent faster with the PIXMA MG7720 printer. All seven models also have an improved wireless printing experience for compatible smartphone and tablet users through the updated Canon PRINT Inkjet/SELPHY application, and can easily print and scan images and documents to several of the most popular online social platforms and services, such as Facebook®, Twitter®, Flickr®, Photobucket®, Dropbox®, Evernote®, Creative Park, Google Drive™ and Microsoft® OneDrive™. In addition, these models support Google Cloud Print™, for printing from Gmail™ and Google Docs™ on a compatible mobile device, and from the Google Chrome™ browser for Mac®, Windows®, Linux® and Chrome OS™ operating systems.</p>
<p>“We are excited to announce these new PIXMA printer models, including a new flagship model, that are ideal for anyone looking for a multi-purpose printer with simple, direct wireless capabilities for easy printing of photos and documents,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “With an improved start-up process, new ink cartridges, and an increase in compatible applications available making the printing experience more seamless, these printers cater to those that want to create high quality prints at home or on the go.”</p>
<p>The PIXMA MG7720 printer, which also includes the PIXMA Touch & Print feature that allows direct printing from compatible Android devices, along with the PIXMA MG6800 printer series, are the perfect creative tools for students who need to print on the go from just about anywhere using Canon Creative Park projects. Rounding out the new lineup, the PIXMA MG5700 printer series is the economical choice for printing homework assignments or other important documents at home while still providing creative features and quality photos. Each printer features Auto Power On/Off functionality, Auto Two-sided Print and PictBridge7 printing via wireless LAN for a direct connection to select Canon Digital Cameras.</p>
<p>All of the models also come with My Image Garden8 software to offer a variety of features designed to inspire and enhance creativity while empowering the sharing of images. My Image Garden also features Full HD Movie Print9 software to help users produce clear images of frames from videos captured on select Canon EOS Digital SLRs, PowerShot Digital Cameras, and VIXIA Camcorders.</p>
<p><strong>PIXMA MG7720</strong>

In addition to the aforementioned features, the PIXMA MG7720 printer comes equipped with the Intelligent Touch System user interface and a 3.5-inch touch screen to easily navigate through various menus. This model also features six individual ink tanks to produce photo lab quality photos at home and professional looking documents. The PIXMA MG7720 printer will be available in black, white, gold and red and has an estimated retail price of $199.9910.</p>
<p><strong>PIXMA MG6800 series</strong>

The PIXMA MG6800 printer series features an easy-to-use, 3.0-inch TFT touch screen for easy navigation and a five color individual ink set. It is also equipped with a dual purpose paper tray for plain paper in addition to photo paper where a beautiful 4 x 6 inch borderless photo can be printed in approximately 41 seconds11. The PIXMA MG6820 printer will be available in white and black while the MG6821 is available in black/silver and the MG6822 is available in white/silver. Each model has an estimated retail price of $149.9910.</p>
<p><strong>PIXMA MG5700 series</strong>

The PIXMA MG5700 printer series includes the same five individual ink tank system as the PIXMA MG6800 series printer models where four of the inks are designed for use when printing a color document or image in addition to a dedicated ink tank for printing black and white text documents. These models are also capable of automatically printing a two-sided document to conserve paper. The PIXMA MG5720 printer will be available in white and black, while the MG5721 is available in black/silver and the MG5722 is available in white/silver. Each model has an estimated retail price of $99.9910.</p>
<p>For more information and the full list of product specifications, visit: <a href="http://printinginnovations.cusa.canon.com/pixma" target="_blank">http://printinginnovations.cusa.canon.com/pixma</a></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21978 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5720_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5720_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5720_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5721_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5721_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5721_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5722_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5722_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg5722_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6820_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6820_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6820_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6821_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6821_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6821_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6822_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6822_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg6822_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg7720_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150818_thumbL_pixmamg7720_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150818_thumbL_pixmamg7720_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>
```


----------



## Sharp (Aug 18, 2015)

> Each model has an estimated retail price of $99.9910.



Not sure if this is expensive or not... 99.9910 [puzzled] :


----------



## MJ (Aug 18, 2015)

Great! ...and where are the new lenses and cameras? :


----------



## ams2d (Aug 18, 2015)

Sharp said:


> > Each model has an estimated retail price of $99.9910.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is expensive or not... 99.9910 [puzzled] :



Well they probably priced it that way so it could be "on sale" for 99.99


----------



## emko (Aug 18, 2015)

kraats said:


> Canon printers eat ink. It is a marketing trick. Buy a printer and keep running to the store for ink. Even if you don't use it the cartridges run low on ink. I shared my pixma printer. It is waiting in my garden for the dump.



how else do you print without using INK?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 18, 2015)

guess im upgrading my MG6620 ASAP too a new 7720 or the next model down


----------

